# Which caller to use?



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi all!
Another question? I'm about to order a couple of mouth callers. Not using many mouth calls for yotes i'm wonder if anyone has a couple of suggestions. I would like to have a howler and a rabbit in distress that are not overly expensive or too complicated to use. 
Thanx in advance. :wink:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Mad2go, If it's your first hand calls make it easy on yourself. Close reeds are the best calls for a new person to use and they work just fine. Open reeds calls have become very popular in recent years but are much harder to learn how to use.

As far as a howler, most all are open reeds. You'll need to do some practicing. The only way to learn is go out and do it.

Calls that don't cost much and work good? You got tons of them out there to pick from, that should be no problem.

The biggest thing to predator hunting is finding areas where predators are, If they are not there they are very hard to call. :wink: 
The next thing is how you set up, you want an open area infront of you with a crosswind or the wind at your back. most coyotes come in down wind. 
You don't need camo, scent blocker and all that stuff, but it helps to have a good rifle :lol: .....Good luck


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Danny B hit it right on the nail. Yes Closed Reed Distress Calls are much easier to learn how to use and blow. My preferred Closed Reed Distress Call is the Sceery AP3 Jackrabbit Distress Call. You can really put emotion into this call, but the down side is that in cold weather it freezes up quite easily. I have since switch to Crit'R'Call Open Reed Calls or the Sceery AP7 Open Reed Call for my distress sounds. Yes they are harder to master but can produce a wider variety of sounds and do not freeze up in cold weather.

As per Howlers, I have never found a Closed Reed Coyote Howler that sounded very good. Maybe it is just me but I just can not make a Closed Reed Howler work. On the other hand I suffer from Asthma and can not blow just any old howler either. A couple I have had over the years that seem to be the easiest to blow (at least for me that is) are the

Woodswise Open Reed Coyote Howler. I think this call is discontinued, but the same call can be had in the form ofthe Zepps 1080. I add a megaphone to these howlers for a little more volume and different pitch / tone and have also made my own custom reeds to get the sound I wanted.

Another Howler I use a lot is the Crit'R'Call Song Dog Coyote Howler. This is quite as easy to blow as the Woodswise / Zepps, but isn't bad either.

Another Howler I just started using last winter is the Randy Anderson / Primos Double Wammy. I thought this howler was a gimick, and that I would be able to blow it. This Howler has an oval shape to it and dual reeds so that when blown sounds like two Coyotes howling at the same time. The very first time I used this howler I called in 4 Coyotes at the same time.

I have tried the following and never did master tham:

Sceery Coyote Howler
Dan Thompson Red Desert Howler
Bill Austin Howlers

There are more mouth calls out there than you can imagine. What may work for me may not work at all for someone else. In addition what I may be able to blow effectively may be super hard to blow for someone else. I couldn't begin to count the number of mouth calls I have bought and tried over the years, but then that is part of the fun of this addiction.

Larry


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Larry, I have emphysema after 40 years of smoking but it's not bad, I quit smoking just in time about 5 years ago. 
I can't blow a call like I use to, but I can do it good enough. Normally I use e-callers nowadays, makes it easy on this old body lol. I still like the old hand call now and then. 
With all the information out there on predator hunting it makes it easy for a new guy to get started. I wish I had that information when I first started, it would have saved lots of time and money....Good hunting


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You guys make me think about the good old days back in the late 1950's. We didn't have coyotes around here then, but we had lots of fox. The great thing was no one was calling, and most had never heard one. You could do an absolutely terrible job, and they would still swarm you. There was a $3 bounty on the ears, but some years you could get $5 for the hide.


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

Haydel's cottontail-in-distress= around $8
Primos MiniMag Howler= around $13


----------



## Mad2go! (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey guys, all great info. Its great to have all the help. Saves me on *some* of the trail and error stuff. Coyote numbers here are low in many places but are rising fast. I've just recently saw a few yotes hanging around some pasture land and no one in my area hunts coyotes because their relatively new here. So I'm hoping they haven't heard any calls.

I have been calling Moose and ducks for years with calls. It took me hours of alone time in the truck and in the house but I got the hang of it. My wife is going to love the new calls I'm sure. ha-ha

I guess I'll start out with the closed reed and I'll work up to the open. I have the Cass Creek e-caller (with remote), but I would like something I can put a little more emotion into. Maybe it'll be good to mix them up.

I was looking at the Minimag and it looks like it'll do the trick. I soon have to order them, the season is fast approaching   
Thanx for the help!!!


----------



## savagescout (Aug 2, 2006)

Not sure this will work for you but it has for me. Go to your local (sportsmans wherehouse, cabelas or other) see what calls they have and don't buy them. then get online and order one you didn't see. The reason is alot of your local hunting presure on dogs is with these calls.(especially the closed reed calls are going to sound to similar) My favorite call is the tally ho an open reed call that will sound different when you blow it, then anyone else. It is not a hard call to learn and in a pinch can be used as a howler. I personally do not have good luck with howling. But know it works well when done correctly. the tally ho can be had for $8 and can be found at your local gun shop or hunting superstore. So if you are stuck on a closed reed call go with one that is not readily available in your area. Also the howler that i think sounds the best and is easiest to use is the E.L.K. power howler. my :2cents:

:jammin: peanut buttter jelly time - peanut butter jelly with a baseball bat


----------



## Chuck W. (Aug 1, 2006)

I have had some success from a Qaker Boy Super Screamer that I picked up for 8 bucks. It has some good sound to it and can be very loud..

I am waiting for my E caller to get here, I hope that will help me in the long run..


----------



## skinner (Jul 25, 2006)

I have used more callers over the years then I can ever hope to rememberthem all but here are a few that I still use. Faulks, qaukerboy, circle calls, Sceery and thats the ones I remember the names of. I will use closed reed as well has open reed 
I have come to like a howler made by Richard Cronk great sound has help me locate a lot of coyote over the years. 
I have been using the premos Double Wammy it looks kind like a joke but it works can complain about that

to quote SDHandgunner 
What may work for me may not work at all for someone else. In addition what I may be able to blow effectively may be super hard to blow for someone else. I couldn't begin to count the number of mouth calls I have bought and tried over the years, but then that is part of the fun of this addiction.

I second that one :beer:


----------

